# CIC firmware upgrade - No upgrade option available via CIC menu



## lanka05 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey Guys,

First post.

Here is my problem. I want to upgrade the CIC firmware in order to activate bluetooth streaming. Now i understand it is available via the BMW website and can be loaded onto a USB and flashed.

My Problem: My car was made in the early 2010 and as a result i have a USB port in the glove box however there is no option to update it via USB. When i enter my VIN in the BMW site, no firmware is available to download (which is incorrect).

What are my options to only flash the firmware and not update the whole software which can take 2-8 hours depending on the method of transfer? 

I am still waiting for my cable to arrive to start playing around with INPA, Winkfp etc so the answer might be straight forward. Apologies in advance.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

for Bluetooth Audio Streaming, you will need a combox, SA 6VC, installed to your car.
Check this out please, if you havent a combox, you cant get Bluetooth Audio Streaming.


Thorsten


----------



## lanka05 (Jun 5, 2016)

Right, so from my understanding, even though i have blue tooth within the car as i my phone is paired to make phone calls, this does not mean i have SA 6VC, installed to my car?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Right.

Check your details of your car, like bimmer.work


----------



## lanka05 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks, I just did. 

Please see below. I guess i dont have 6VC installed. 

6FL
Usb-/audio Interface Usb-audio-schnittstelle 

606
Navigation System Business Navigationssystem Business 

644
Prep. For. Mob. Ph. Bluet. Interf. Handy Vorb. Mit Bluetooth-schnitts.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Without 6VC, your car didnt have combox installed and without combox no Bluetooth Audio Streaming.


Thorsten


----------

